# What footwear do you use in the kitchen?



## happyhelen (Feb 5, 2016)

I suffer from Plantar Fasciitis and need really good supportive footwear that are suitable for use in the kitchen.  Can anyone recommend me a particular brand or style to help me get through my shift?


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

HappyHelen- I am so sorry. I had the same problem last year and that is quite awful to work through. My doctor recommended New Balance, which has a non-slip shoe that looks like a sneaker. 
I hate having laces as they are harder to keep clean in the kitchen. But that is a minor inconvenience considering that they have done a good job of keeping the pain away. Apparently it is important to keep your ankle from rolling, so the ability to tighten the sides helps. 
You may also want to do a little research, as there are exercises that help-
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/09/15/heel-pain-treatment/?_r=0

And what you wear at home matters, too.


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

Years ago I had a rheumatologist who had chosen medicine when she realized she was probably not going to make a living as a ballet dancer. One of the things I was having problems with when I saw her was plantar fascitis. Her recommendation was Dansko clogs. She insisted she had cured herself of a case of plantar fascitis by wearing clogs. I think they did help but I was not standing all day.


----------



## happyhelen (Feb 5, 2016)

thanks so much for the helpful information! I have done some research too and found something that may work - prepared to try anything at this stage!! I like the clog idea too, and I agree laces are difficult to keep clean but really do help with ankle support....

http://kingbrand.com/Plantar_Fasciitis_Treatment.php?REF=1094PV1.391


----------



## cysoon (Jun 3, 2015)

I wear Dunlop ankle high safety boots with dr scholls massaging gel insole to work.


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

Taking care of your feet in a kitchen is very important.

I had a chef tell me that taller socks are a must, and they seem to help a bit support wise.

I have a pair of Timberland clogs with anti-fatigue cushioning in the foot bed. One product I have found, that I love, is super feet insoles. They have different colors and sizes for different types of feet. They are sold, where I am anyway, at REI. Excellent product for arch support


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Same I wear around the house, suede slippers with gum rubber soles


----------



## sgodfrey (Mar 9, 2016)

I just wear mule slippers, I cook at home /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## sal paradise (Feb 21, 2016)

I swear by dansko clogs. I've never found anything that compares. I don't know much about planter fasciitis, so I can't speak to that. But I always felt that the fairly tall heel on the danskos helped keep my posture aligned throughout the day, and seemed to help with general fatigue. 
As with anything, there are trade offs. The tall heel can shorten your Achilles and calves over time, so it's important to stretch.


----------



## chefjonbailey (Nov 17, 2015)

Smart wool socks make a huge difference! They turn your kitchen into a carpeted dining room by feel. Mozo Forzas are the best shoe out there right now and the insoles are adjustable and they come in wide for me. I also switch between Footprints by Birkenstock Alton clog which I recently replaced tbe cork insole with a custom made insole. My feet are terrible and I really know what I'm talking about! Get a pair of Smartwool socks you will be amazed at the difference.


----------



## chezpopp (Aug 8, 2015)

Birkenstock clogs. Either super birki(lower heelcup) or professional birkis. Higher heel cup. I order a pair and a set of replacement footbeds. I change the footbed yearly and the shoe every two. Dansko heels dont work for me. Since instarted using birkis i havent ever used anything else. Been about ten years using these. Thw cork foot beds are the most comfortable and easy to keep clean.


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

I just recently found a footwear company called MOZO, and took a chance on a pair of pricey kitchen shoes.


I am now a fan. I was in agony going from clogs to a shoe with less width, but after a few days everything adjusted, stretched, and just felt so much more comfortable. I'm about a month in with these and I don't think I will buy clogs again.


----------



## happyhelen (Feb 5, 2016)

All these comments are so helpful! I am still working through my treatment and do seem to be feeling more relief. Just makes you really appreciate how important it is to look after your feet (other than pedis of course!!) For those others who suffer from Plantar Fasciitis I strongly recommend trying these treatments 

http://kingbrand.com/Aboutkingbrand.php?REF=1094PV22.391


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Look into deep-tissue work for an actual elimination of the problem.


----------



## happyhelen (Feb 5, 2016)

thanks Rick, that's what the king brand products do, providing deep tissue treatment to aid the healing process -- feels good too


----------

